

Tensor Calculus and the Calculus of Moving Surfaces - superfx
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXfTHzgMRULkodlIEqfgTS-H1AY_bNtq

======
naveen99
Best math lectures since Herbert gross.

